# springer spaniel



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

Well I just bought my 1st house, so now I am looking for my 1st dog. I would like it ready to hunt this fall. I am looking for English Springer Spaniel puppy. Does anyone know where I could find one around the fargo/moohead area?? Any info would be great.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Give Elmer Shoenborn his #is 218-935-2529, Mahnomen,MN

He may have something or his son might. He raises some very nice dogs.

If nothing else he will talk your ear off.


----------



## flightliner (Mar 11, 2008)

LeviM
I have 1 male left. My wife is going to drive to Grand Forks today or tomorrow. She can bring him if you are intrested. You can call me at 864-580-1195 or 1193(wife). He has been introduced to live birds. He is very birdy and shows lots of potential. If I had the room I would love to keep him for myself. You can look at this link and there is more information and a few pictures.

Thanks, Chad

http://www.gundogforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10986


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

Ah man, I don't move into my house till April 21st, alittle early yet. Thanks for the info, he does look like a great pup! Anything else comes up let me know! It would be great to find a pup that will be ready my the end of April or begining of May


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

LeviM said:


> Well I just bought my 1st house, so now I am looking for my 1st dog. I would like it ready to hunt this fall. I am looking for English Springer Spaniel puppy. Does anyone know where I could find one around the fargo/moohead area?? Any info would be great.


Go to the essft website and look at the pups/dogs for sale. They have a listing of breeders who breed only Springers from field lines. You should be able to find something relatively close to you. There are some good breeders in Minnesota and Wisconsin and I believe there are a couple from North Dakota. Good Luck.


----------

